#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Старый Жень-шень

## Denli

Я сейчас путешествую во Вьетнаме. Здесь есть старый жень-шень (15-20 лет), как на фото. Если кому-нибудь нужен для каких-нибудь медицинский или прочих целей - пишите в ЛС, пожалуйста.

----------


## Майя П

Денли, можно с этим женьшенем здорово "попасть"
Настоящий женьшень будет стоить ОГРОМНЫХ ДЕНЕГ - один полный корень до 3 млн. руб.... а искусственно выращенный 125 юаней. Аккуратно там во Вьетнаме :Big Grin:

----------

Марина В (21.01.2011)

----------


## Denli

Ну он не 600 рублей здесь стоит, но и не 3 ляма, конечно. Нечто среднее. А каков процесс идентификации искуственного от настоящего? Свойства у них разные?

----------


## Марина В

> А каков процесс идентификации искуственного от настоящего? Свойства у них разные?


Едва ли возможно отличить внешне корни выращенного на плантации и дикорастущего женьшеня. Тем более, если никогда сами дикорастущий не собирали. Свойства, конечно отличаются, более того, свойства корней дикорастущих растений будут отличаться в зависимости от состава почвы - он меняется в разных местах, даже в пределах одного района. Дикорастущее растение наращивает массу корня дольше, а на плантациях их "выгоняют" за довольно короткий срок. Соответственно, состав их будет разный.

----------

Ersh (21.01.2011), Майя П (22.01.2011)

----------


## Denli

Корень на фото, если обратили внимание, не идеальной формы, как на рекламных картинках, а состоит из сегментов. Как объяснял мне хозяин женьшеня, каждое колено соответствует одному году. Т.е. возраст определяется не массой, а количеством колен-сегментов.

----------


## Марина В

> ...возраст определяется не массой, а количеством колен-сегментов.


Да, когда надземная часть растения отмирает вместе с питающими корешками, рост "основного" корня останавливается и получается сегмент, который следует отличать от спящих почек. В зависимости от условий произрастания, женьшень может иметь несколько надземных побегов, а в зависимости от вида ещё и ползучий корень... Попробуйте подсчитать количество лет по сегментам высушенного и обработанного корня в этом случае? ; ) Кстати, размеры и масса корней одного и того же сорта/вида, выращиваемых в одних и тех же условиях будут сильно варьировать. Все аралиевые очень интересные растения с точки зрения биологии и физиологии, а женьшень, особенно дикие виды -- довольно капризен и требователен к условиям выращивания. Вне всякого сомнения, корень растения выращенного на грядке с добавлением рыбной муки в качестве удобрения (и что там ещё придёт в голову вьетнамским фермерам...), будет отличаться по составу макро- и микроэлементов от корня дикого растения, кроме того, корни следует заготавливать строго к концу вегетационного периода и обрабатывать специальным образом... Не говоря уже о том, что во Вьетнаме сорта женьшеня скорее всего получены долгой селекцией, и имеют, скорее, китайское происхождение; строго говоря там есть один дикий вид -- но растёт он исключительно в горах. Вообще-то, даже физиология женьшеня изучена слабо, что уж говорить о прочем...

----------

Denli (22.01.2011), Майя П (22.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Попробуйте подсчитать количество лет по сегментам высушенного и обработанного корня в этом случае? ; )


В данном случае хозяин продает его в свежем (невысушенном) виде. Так что возраст подсчитать несложно - 15-20 лет (см. фото). Хранится в погребе, завернутый в материю, при температуре около нуля: когда мне его выносили, на корне был иней.

Корень на фото весит около 200 грамм и стоит пары американских тыщ, если мне не изменяет память...

----------


## Майя П

1,5 тыс. долларов за грамм на бирже за НАСТОЯЩИЙ  женьшень
В Корее нашли корень возраст 70 лет, 26 гр.
Так что это серьезный вопрос и серьезные деньги
по качеству: из уссурийска, забайкалья - будет - лучшими

----------

Марина В (22.01.2011)

----------


## Марина В

> ...Хранится в погребе, завернутый в материю, при температуре около нуля: когда мне его выносили, на корне был иней...


Значит, он ещё и не законсервирован... %) (c)

----------

Майя П (22.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

Марин, откуда про женьшень в курсе? :Wink:

----------


## Марина В

> Марин, откуда про женьшень в курсе?


Очень давно мечтала уехать в Тебердинский заповедник, была задумка выбить какое-то количество средств из государства на программу разведения некоторых видов рептилий и насекомых с последующей интродукцией их в природу; ну а чтобы в дальнейшем не зависеть нам со зверюшками от государства, планировала женьшень разводить. Так что всё, что знали в Ботаническом саду об этом растении я вызнала... Но тут на Кавказе...  :Mad:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (23.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Так что всё, что знали в Ботаническом саду об этом растении я вызнала...


Марина, кроме бренда, есть не мало растений с замечательными свойствами. Учитывая Ваши ботанические знания, помогите разобраться с малиной: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16802&page=3

----------


## Марина В

> ...Учитывая Ваши ботанические знания, помогите разобраться с малиной...


Надо сказать, к своим ботаническим знаниям (во всяком случае, к тому,
что я под этим подразумевала) я относилась с большим скепсисом ещё в
то время, когда они были относительно свежи... : D
Вадим, я не ботаник, но постараюсь помочь, чем смогу -- если пойму суть вопроса.
Тему я пробежала несколько по диагонали : ), возможно что-то
упустила... Пока что могу сказать, что из всего этого замечательного
семейства всегда предпочитала морошку : ), а видов, гибридов и сортов
малины довольно много... Хочу также на всякий случай заметить, что я и
к фитотерапии не имею никакого отношения -- эмпирически подобрала для
себя несколько травок/корешков/ягодок, которые использую для себя -- и
у меня не возникает желания уверенно советовать их кому-либо ещё; а
ещё я трепещу, когда читаю словосочетание "болезнь Ветра"... : D
Так как же мне помочь Вам разобраться с малиной? : )

----------

Вадим Асадулин (23.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Так как же мне помочь Вам разобраться с малиной? : )


Раньше жила в Новокуркино, в соседях  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Марина В

Ничего не поделаешь, все мы здесь _в своём уме_ : ) -- соседи.
Иначе как бы мы здесь оказались? : ))

----------

Майя П (23.01.2011)

----------


## Джигме

Скажите почему старый Жень Шень такой дорогой? Что в нем такого особого?

----------


## Yage

Жень-шень сильнейший адаптоген и имуностимулятор, с ним надо быть очень аккуратным. Всего кусочек корня, если пожевать, то будете бодро прыгать весь день...
Купить можно тут. Доставка по метро в мск или почтой. Есть также ашваганда, тибетское белое крыло (саган-даля) и другие лекарственные растения. Это от части мой магазин. Если нужны какие растения для тибетской медицины - пишите, мы закажем и стоить будет совсем не дорого.

----------


## Нагфа

> Всего кусочек корня, если пожевать, то будете бодро прыгать весь день...


сколько ни ела китайские штуки (не знаю как сказать - драже или пилюли или еще что-то) с женьшенем, не прыгала... эхинацея - что есть, что нет - как водичка. чтобы такое поесть чтобы иммунитет улучшился?

----------


## Yage

я пил китайские пилюли чёрный экстракт жень-шеня и витамины помоему...в красной упаковке - покупал в Тае, так тоже 0 эффекта. Потом мы заказали натуральный корень и эффект всего-лишь от кусочка в пол сантиметра уже чувствуется. Так что, даже не знаю, что там в Китае суют в эти пилюли...

----------


## Yage

> сколько ни ела китайские штуки (не знаю как сказать - драже или пилюли или еще что-то) с женьшенем, не прыгала... эхинацея - что есть, что нет - как водичка. чтобы такое поесть чтобы иммунитет улучшился?


Эхинацея - это на самом деле сильное растение. Его надо столовую ложку с горкой на кружку воды 2-3 раза в день. Главное настоять подольше, с закрытой крышкой, чтобы все полезные вещества экстрагировались в воду (минут 20-30).
Кроме эхинацеи очень много разных имуностимуляторов, но эхинацея одна из лучших. Рядом с ней по эффективности стоит только Uncaria tormentosa (Cat's claw).

----------


## Ersh

Есть мнение, что иммунитет лучше не стимулировать никакими стимуляторами, а укреплять упражнениями, закалкой и пр. К тому же женьшень дико повышает кровяное давление, так что не всем это полезно

----------

Aion (07.10.2011), Denli (08.10.2011), Dondhup (09.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (08.10.2011), Буль (08.10.2011), Леонид Ш (08.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011), Юй Кан (08.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Лет десять назад у меня было очень паскудно с иммунитетом, целый букет разной ерундовой хвори от систематических простуд до туберкулёза лёгких в апофеозе. Что мне и объяснили, наконец, в туб. клинике, восстановив иммунку, как предупредили, на время. Но после антибиотиков поплыла ещё и вестибулярка (простуды, правда, продолжались, а через года полтора после тубика познакомился ещё и с воспалением лёгких) с которой и решил начать, ибо уж её-то сбои видать неворужённым глазом : ). Вспомнил про тайцзицюань и начал ездить на семинары и упёрто заниматься. Так и угомонил не только вестибулярку, но, к моему удивлению, и прочее.
Уже не раз писал: займитесь, если что -- особенно с иммункой, всерьёз, пока не поздно, не лекарствами и стимуляторами, а хотя бы какой-нибудь физ-рой : ), причём -- системно и регулярно.
Это -- единственный способ _реально_ помогать организму.

----------

Denli (08.10.2011), Ersh (08.10.2011), Ho Shim (08.10.2011), Joy (08.10.2011), Буль (08.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (10.10.2011), Леонид Ш (08.10.2011), Мага (09.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Купить можно тут. Доставка по метро в мск или почтой.


Я живу в Азии, и знаю цены на сырье вообще и женьшень в частности. Настоящий женьшень НЕ может стоить 200 рублей за 50 грамм. Это скорее всего молодой женьшень, выращенный в специальных питомниках. Понта с него почти никакого. 




> тибетское белое крыло (саган-даля)


А написать просто: "рододендрон Адамса" никак? Обязательно нужно создать ореол таинственности тибетскими и монгольскими непонятными красивыми словами?

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.10.2011), Буль (08.10.2011), Тао (08.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Рядом с ней по эффективности стоит только Uncaria tormentosa (Cat's claw).


Я бы сказал, что эхинацея рядлом с Кошачьим Когтем рядом не стояла. По крайней мере я не видел, чтобы от эхинацеи лежачий гриппозник через сутки вставал с постели, а через двое скакал как кролик с вопросом "чего это ты мне дал такое"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А написать просто: "рододендрон Адамса" никак? Обязательно нужно создать ореол таинственности тибетскими и монгольскими непонятными красивыми словами?


 :Smilie:  Ты на базу зайди и все поймешь, и все увидишь там  :Smilie:

----------

Eternal Jew (08.10.2011), Буль (08.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ты на базу зайди и все поймешь, и все увидишь там


Один сам вид сайта неиллюзорно вставляет не хуже рекламируемой там наркоты.




> В нашем магазине всегда есть самый свежий кратом, каапи, гуарана, мухоморы и споры грибов. 
> 
> ... проводимые шаманами ритуалы айяваски, чтобы разобраться со своими страхами и встретиться лицом к лицу со смертью. Возможность пережить свою смерть и вернуться обратно - это по настоящему грандиозное путешествие.


Одним словом, интернет-магазинчик - просто рай для Настоящего Российского Буддиста (ценителя грибов и прочих психотропных веществ)...  :Smilie:  Обратите, кстати, внимание на созвучную надпись в левом нижнем углу иллюстрации:

(_иллюстрация тоже содержала ссылку — модератор_)

*P.S. Модераторы, может из любви и сострадания ко всем живым существам подчистим две ссылочки на этот сайт?*

----------

Читтадхаммо (09.10.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> (саган-даля) и другие лекарственные растения. Это от части мой магазин.


Не _даля_, а дали. Сагаан дали.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> (иллюстрация тоже содержала ссылку — модератор)


Ага, спасибо! Я сам это понял, только когда разместил.

Вот так лучше будет:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот так лучше будет:


Не, лучше будет так

*МЫ ПРОДАЕМ СПАЙС*

----------

Леонид Ш (08.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

А что такое "спайс"? И кто эти люди?

----------

Буль (08.10.2011)

----------


## Joy

> А что такое "спайс"?


это наркотики.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А что такое "спайс"? И кто эти люди?


Неужели кто-то не смотрел "Дюну" (Dune) Дэвида Линча, или не играл в одноименную игру?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Не-а... Как-то мимо прошло. К тому же я не играюсь на компьютере сто лет как и не смотрю / не читаю фэнтези. Игру, правда, видел мельком, она, если не ошибаюсь, еще под DOS, нет?

----------

Буль (08.10.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Это -- единственный способ _реально_ помогать организму.


реально помочь организму - изменить мышление.... и тело будет благодарно...)))

----------

Meha Barbura (11.10.2011)

----------

